# Will he ever get potty trained



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am mainly coming on her to vent is all. Clifford is trained to go outside, and keeps gated in the kitchen nook area at times. When he allowed to roam around the house I use the belly band to keep him from leaving a scent on my rugs. I know belly bands are not way to train, but I feel too guilty leaving him cooped up in the kitchen area all the time. He tends to have about 2 pee accidents a week. Tonight I let him out after eating and he came back in to play with us and had his band on and he peed in it. Most of the time he doesn't do this but I am getting to my wits end with this, and wonder why he can't hold it for a few hours for his next potty break. I am getting to a point of leaving him in the kitchen area all the time, because I am sick of the once in awhile accidents. He can't seem to tell me when he has to go. I don't ever have time to watch him because I have two little girls that keep me extrememly busy.

Is there any hope?

I didn't mean I don't have time for him, I do. My kids go to school 5 days a week until 2:30, and I am a stay at home mom. So during the time the girls are in school, he gets alot of time with me. I have done crate, schedule, and that all works, but this once in awhile too frequent accidents have got to stop! I would enjoy him so much more if he was 100 percent potty trained, and not have to use the stupid belly band.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm certainly no expert, but I would get rid of the belly band - I know you only use it for extra security, and not for training, but I really think this could be hindering things.

Seems to me like you may need to go back to potty training 101 and take Clifford outside (or to your potty place) more frequently.

You mention you let him out after eating, then he came in & had an accident - did you actually see him go? Sometimes both mine will go outside & get distracted by sights & smells & not actually take care of any business!

I know its easy for me to suggest this, as I don't have children in the mix, but if you put in this extra time & effort now, it will be worth it!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Cody is 100% outside potty trained and Mia is 99% outside potty trained if she has to go at night she will go in the bathroom. KCee is now 90% outside potty trained but sometimes poops in the house. I take them out around 8:00 am and stay outside about 5-10 minutes with them. I know it's my fault that he comes back in and poops I just need to stay outside with him longer. The rest of the day I take them out about every 4 hours and they are fine. I did have belly bands on KCee and they were always dry in the morning so now I no longer put them on him unless I'm out for more than 5-6 hrs. Try to take him out every 2-3 hrs and when he goes make a celebration out of it. He will learn that it will make you happy and he will do it to please you.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, and Yes you are both right about the belly band. My house though is wall to wall carpet, and we are moving in two months, and my next house is going to be mostly hardwood, tile, and carpet only in bedrooms....YEA! I know he doesn't like going on tile or hard surfaces, and when we move I will give a huge party for tossing the belly bands.

One other thing, do we all go outside when our pups potty? I do sometimes, but most of the time watch from windows, and notice when he has finished. He is great going in the morning, but after that, its like a babysitter going outside to make sure he does business. Whatever happened to opening the door and the dog goes outside to do business. Is it just the maltese you have to treat this way or all. I don't notice my neighbors ever outside with their labs, and shiz tzu, and they tell me theirs are potty trained 100 percent. I feel like I have to baby this breed along, and it gets annoying...is that bad to say...if so, sorry. 

Ok, I'll start going outside again, but its cold now, and I'm not looking forward to it. I'll give the bands up when we move, and then will see where it takes us. I do understand when I move I have to train him all over again, and will try to do it right this time.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Nov 24 2008, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676440


> I feel like I have to baby this breed along, and it gets annoying...is that bad to say...if so, sorry.[/B]


Dont be sorry, and no, its not bad to say, it just shows your frustration! I know you love the little guy, and you are obviously quite stressed right now.

To answer your question - I don't go outside with mine ALL the time, but a lot of the times I do, especially last thing at night as I know Dakota is easily distracted, and will faff about sniffing & barking & all sorts, if I don't go out there & tell her to 'go toilet', and wait & watch until she does - she will end up waking me at some ugly hour of the morning to let her out! LOL

And, before Dakota came along, I never bothered with going outside with Harley, I knew he would take care of business without an audience - so I think its just different personalities, not the breed.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I've had several male dogs of different sizes, and only one of them would empty his bladder all at one time and get it over with. It's like the others hold something back in case they "need" to mark something.  

Since he's not reliable now, I think you should go out with him, especially if he doesn't really like being outside, either from insecurity about being alone or because the weather isn't pleasant. At least go out the door and stand on the porch or patio or step, whatever you have. He's still young, so it's not necessarily a lifetime thing. 

:grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I feel your pain...I really do. I seriously struggled w/potty training B&E. Emma caught on much quicker than Benny. I know you don't want to hear this....but I do go outside w/B&E and I stay out there with them. There are 2 reasons I do this....one, we have a large piece of property w/hawks and many wild animals....so it's for their protection, and two...so I know when they go potty. If they don't do their potty then I put them both back in the kitchen. I found if I don't put them back in the kitchen then they will poop in the other room. I haven't had an accident in ages, but they are just figuring out how to go to the backdoor to let me know. They aren't completely reliable with this yet, so I still follow this method to be on the safe side. Also, I make sure to use Nature's Miracle if they ever leave a poop somewhere. B&E only get free run of the house if they gone potty 1 and 2. 

Good luck w/Clifford....you're no alone....it's consistency, but there can always be setbacks. I would definitley suggest watching him when he's outside so you'll figure out when he's gone or when he's due. This may be a big help until he is 100%.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would try taking Clifford out every 1-2 hours for a while to make sure he knows that he has the opportunity to go potty frequently. To this very day, I take London potty outside on her leash (and we have a fenced backyard) just because she thinks it's playtime if I let her off-leash in the yard and doesn't focus on the task at hand. I give her the opportunity to potty at least every 3 hours, but usually every 2 hours I take her out if she tells me she has to go. I have trained her to where I can ask "Do you need to go potty?" and if she does, she will spin or jump around, or will head to the back door. If she doesn't have to go, she will ignore me. I trained her that way by every single time right before taking her out, I would say "Let's go potty". She caught on after only a few weeks.

I would definitely get rid of the belly bands...He probably thinks he can get away with peeing in it. I agree that until he learns (of course every dog has an occasional accident) that he can't pee inside, he will have to be crated or gated when you can't watch him.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

This can be very frustrating. In the morning - everyone goes out..and generally - everyone takes care of business - except for ATTICUS - who seems to distracted to go #2 without someone reminding him to go potty. If I'm in a hurry I will go out with everyone - and see that they do their stuff - and - my dogs will go if you say "POTTY" peeing on command is probably the only thing they do reliably. Don't give up - it does take time and is a bunch of work. You will enjoy him in your life if you stick with this. I am glad I don't have carpet though.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I will get rid of the bands after we move, and he is adjusted in our new home, and I feel I can trust he knows where to go. If I took the bands off in this house, he would go somewhere, and I would never know. I don't have time to watch him like a hawk or to feel stressed knowing he is running around without a band, it drives me batty wondering what he is up to ever 10min. I has just not shown me yet I can trust him, so he is gated most of the time, and banded when free. With two little kids, I just don't have the time to observe his every move.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Nov 24 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676779


> I will get rid of the bands after we move, and he is adjusted in our new home, and I feel I can trust he knows where to go. If I took the bands off in this house, he would go somewhere, and I would never know. I don't have time to watch him like a hawk or to feel stressed knowing he is running around without a band, it drives me batty wondering what he is up to ever 10min. I has just not shown me yet I can trust him, so he is gated most of the time, and banded when free. With two little kids, I just don't have the time to observe his every move.[/B]



I don't have a fenced in yard so I've always taken Scarlett outside on a leash. I stay with her until she is done. I take her out every 2-3 hours. I also ask if she needs to potty when she sits and looks at me. She rarely has an accident these days. I know you are busy but it sounds like you need to take him out more often and not wait for him to tell you he needs to go. Scarlett only tells me she needs to go outside about 50% of the time.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Gail @ Nov 24 2008, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676905


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Nov 24 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676779





> I will get rid of the bands after we move, and he is adjusted in our new home, and I feel I can trust he knows where to go. If I took the bands off in this house, he would go somewhere, and I would never know. I don't have time to watch him like a hawk or to feel stressed knowing he is running around without a band, it drives me batty wondering what he is up to ever 10min. I has just not shown me yet I can trust him, so he is gated most of the time, and banded when free. With two little kids, I just don't have the time to observe his every move.[/B]



I don't have a fenced in yard so I've always taken Scarlett outside on a leash. I stay with her until she is done. I take her out every 2-3 hours. I also ask if she needs to potty when she sits and looks at me. She rarely has an accident these days. I know you are busy but it sounds like you need to take him out more often and not wait for him to tell you he needs to go. Scarlett only tells me she needs to go outside about 50% of the time.
[/B][/QUOTE]

He does get let out for the most part 2-3 hours, and 4 being the max. So, I think I am doing it frequent, but he loves to spread his wealth, and isn't the type that will sit and do one long pee. Anyways, like I said on my first post I am mainly venting. Trust me when I say I have done it all, but I don't think I can expect perfection quite yet for my little guy.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I feel your pain.

My 2 1/2 year old boy is 100% and rings his bells to let me know, but my 1 1/2 year old is only about 85%. She never lets me know and when I take her out I have to remind her over and over what we are out there for. She starts to squat and then sees something that catches her eye and forgets until I say " Lily go potty". I think she has puppy ADD. LOL

She will not potty outside if it is raining and she won't poop outside either. I have a few potty pads and she usually hits those for the pee pee, but I think I can expect little "tootsie roll" presents for the foreseeable future.

Good luck, I think more people struggle with this issue than you think.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Nov 24 2008, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677086


> I feel your pain.
> 
> My 2 1/2 year old boy is 100% and rings his bells to let me know, but my 1 1/2 year old is only about 85%. She never lets me know and when I take her out I have to remind her over and over what we are out there for. She starts to squat and then sees something that catches her eye and forgets until I say " Lily go potty". I think she has puppy ADD. LOL
> 
> ...


Thank you for relating. I'll take him out and walk out to the middle of the yard with him, and say "Go Potty", and he'll stand there until I turn my back to him and cross my arms.......geeezzz. You would think they would want to relieve themselves, but they are soooo focused on us and us leaving them outside or something. Clifford would go everywhere with me if I let him, and when he does have freedom, he goes where I go usually, and when he doesn't is when I know he is up to no good.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry you are still having potty training issues with Clifford. You have gotten some good advice. Tango & Tillie still have accidents sometimes. I know it can be very frustrating. Hugs to you & Clifford. :grouphug:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

He does get let out for the most part 2-3 hours, and 4 being the max. So, I think I am doing it frequent, but he loves to spread his wealth, and isn't the type that will sit and do one long pee. Anyways, like I said on my first post I am mainly venting. Trust me when I say I have done it all, but I don't think I can expect perfection quite yet for my little guy.
[/QUOTE]


I'd keep the belly band on him.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

WHAT IN THE WORLD IS A BABY BAND I NEVER HEARD OF THAT BEFORE IN MY LIFE?? SOUNDS PAINFUL?? WHAT DO YOU DO WITH IT AND HOW DO YOU USE IT??

THANKS SO MUCH
SUGAR'S MOM

P.S. I THINK THE PADS ARE THE ONLY WAY TO GO.......


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie is a year and a half and mostly trained.

I say mostly since he will not ask to go out. I have to take him out regularly. If I forget......he might pee on or next to a piddle pad I have in a remote room for extra measure.

He often poops indoors on the pad (or under a window in the dining room!)!!!


Argh.

I am okay with him pooping in the two places (where no one would step_ but the pee is more irritating to me.

So...I relate to your frustrations.

Best of training to you and him!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (Sugarbaby @ Nov 26 2008, 08:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677790


> WHAT IN THE WORLD IS A BABY BAND I NEVER HEARD OF THAT BEFORE IN MY LIFE?? SOUNDS PAINFUL?? WHAT DO YOU DO WITH IT AND HOW DO YOU USE IT??
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH
> SUGAR'S MOM
> ...


Oh no, not painful. Its a cloth band that wraps around his waste with a sanitary napkin in it catch his pee if he has an accident, kind of like a diaper. It has two snaps, and just wraps around his torso is all. Actually when I pull it out, he gets excited and runs in circles, and then sits to let me wrap him...funny.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

It took me almost 2 years to get The Pudster fully trained and I think that's only cause he got a little sister and he wanted to show her up. I'm just telling you this so you know that it can take awhile for them to be 100% trained so vent away! As for having to go outside with them, Puddy won't do anything unless he has me for an audience to ooh and aah over him. I swear he thinks he should get an Oscar everytime for best performance!


----------



## Mollygirl (Aug 31, 2008)

It sure is a frustrating thing and you are not alone that's for sure, I take Molly out about every hour, I always call her to the door and and say "lets go potty" she see's my older dog asking to go out and goes with her but she has not worked out how to ask her self yet, and she will go when I say "Go Potty" outside and I make heaps of fuss when she does but she is still making mistakes inside, only just last night I gated off the carpeted area again, I'm getting very frustrated to but I know it's only early days yet.


----------



## toby (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Nov 25 2008, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677595


> QUOTE (Gatiger40 @ Nov 24 2008, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=677086





> I feel your pain.
> 
> My 2 1/2 year old boy is 100% and rings his bells to let me know, but my 1 1/2 year old is only about 85%. She never lets me know and when I take her out I have to remind her over and over what we are out there for. She starts to squat and then sees something that catches her eye and forgets until I say " Lily go potty". I think she has puppy ADD. LOL
> 
> ...


Thank you for relating. I'll take him out and walk out to the middle of the yard with him, and say "Go Potty", and he'll stand there until I turn my back to him and cross my arms.......geeezzz. You would think they would want to relieve themselves, but they are soooo focused on us and us leaving them outside or something. Clifford would go everywhere with me if I let him, and when he does have freedom, he goes where I go usually, and when he doesn't is when I know he is up to no good.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## toby (Nov 12, 2007)

I have had Toby for 1 year now. He's a 9 yr. old and we rescued him last year. He's come along way since then. We also have a Std. Schnauzer. They both are walked on a leash to go potty. Toby too, gets distracted and more often than not, I let Oakie in the house because he finishes first. If I let Toby in (because he wants to go in) he'll do a #2 on the floor. Also, if he gets up and I don't let him out right away, he will have an accident. I need to watch them both for myself to make sure they do their business. My husband, on the other hand is distracted and doesn't make sure they go.....which if they have an accident is his fault not theirs. Sometimes, when Toby does have a #2 accident, he gets all excited and lets me know he has to go outside AFTER it happens. I'm grateful we have tile floors though. I thank God for my babies!


----------



## toby (Nov 12, 2007)

I have had Toby for 1 year now. He's a 9 yr. old and we rescued him last year. He's come along way since then. We also have a Std. Schnauzer. They both are walked on a leash to go potty. Toby too, gets distracted and more often than not, I let Oakie in the house because he finishes first. If I let Toby in (because he wants to go in) he'll do a #2 on the floor. Also, if he gets up in the morning and I don't let him out right away, he will have an accident. I need to watch them both for myself to make sure they do their business. My husband, on the other hand is distracted and doesn't make sure they go.....which if they have an accident is his fault not theirs. Sometimes, when Toby does have a #2 accident, he gets all excited and lets me know he has to go outside AFTER it happens. I'm grateful we have tile floors though. I thank God for my babies!


----------

